

Is there a way to get around Wikipedia's Anti-SOPA blackout? - phwd
http://webapps.stackexchange.com/questions/22911/is-there-a-way-to-get-around-wikipedias-anti-sopa-blackout

======
Valid
Yup: <http://www.theobamastore.com/stopsopanotknowledge/>

